# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Allgeim DH lernen

## Joergi

Gibt es für Downhill fahren irgendwelche allgemeinen Tipps? :Smile:

----------


## nailen

Ab und zu hab ich das Gefühl das Leute einfach schreiben wollen oder das dies ein troll ist  :Embarrassment:  Naja...

+ Das du einfach fährst und möglichst viel Spaß dabei hast.
+ Kurventechnik verstehn und versuchen anzuwenden
+ langsames herantasten an Sprünge, drops unsw

----------


## Downhillrider77

ab in den bikepark und dann heißt es beobachten, beobachten, beobachten! das bringt total viel zum anfangen, oder einen besseren fragen ob du mit ihm einmal mit fahren darfst und ob er dir ein paar sachen zeigt.

----------

